

A Router So Complete, and Vexing  - edw519
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/02/technology/personaltech/02pogue.html?_r=1&hpw=&pagewanted=print

======
cmos
ahh... there are few things so constant in life as the ability for a consumer
electronics company (minus one and maybe two) to take what might have been a
nice concept and screw it up.

